# allroad



## jd allroad (Jul 19, 2007)

just thought i would put some pics of mu ar on here


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroad (jd allroad)*

....?
If you need help posting pics, please read this: how to post a pic
you can make a test post here


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: allroad (bhb399mm)*

If I add this up correctly, you have a banner across the top of your windscreen. Right?

And to you Brad, been a while. How are the Lakes treating you?
A bit shy on snowfall this year.
Jon


_Modified by eurocarzrule44 at 8:50 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroad (eurocarzrule44)*

its alright, wont be living here full time much longer, probably no later than december... its just too quiet!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: allroad (bhb399mm)*

That's understood. At my age, too quiet isn't that bad. The guy I lived with down there does snow removal in the winter, not sure what, in the summer. Wish I could have stayed (think we went over that before).
I am pretty sure Tim is living in Crowley now.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: allroad (eurocarzrule44)*

The ar is gone? I see an A6 listed.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroad (eurocarzrule44)*

yes, allroad is gone, it was a lease. i miss it


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: allroad (bhb399mm)*

Brad,
The guy I bought my ar from suceeded it with an '05 A6. He said after that he really missed the ar. It is a vehicle that really shines in your area. Yes, I can see that it would be missed. December, hmmm, I'd have to slide that to the late spring. But that (winter) is why I was there. I need to get down that way and try out my AC4's on Paranoid Flats and some chutes. Ever done "Hole in the wall" in the spring?
Jon


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroad (eurocarzrule44)*

I'm actually moved back to LA now for good. I've still got property in Mammoth, so i'll be there on holiday frequently this winter. 
this might sound insane, but the C5 chassis is like a miata compared to the C6. I love my C6, buy only for functionality of the MMI, ride comfort, etc. The allroad was a much sportier ride... and i miss that.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: allroad (bhb399mm)*

Last year at the "Streets of Tomorrow" event I attended (Seattle) I actually liked the A6 the best (excluding the RS4). The A8 felt a little to big, can't remember the A4 and the A3 was fun but the DSG and me needed more time together, maybe funner with a 6MT. The Q7 is the one that surprised me, it handled better than my expectations. But, like I said the A6 was my fav. And with "S" or "RS" enhancements it would be even better.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroad (eurocarzrule44)*

i drove an S6... i was very impressed.... almost bought one too, but i just couldnt justify the expense.


----------

